# Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch optisch am besten?



## Dandeloo (23. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

für das derzeit in Arbeit befindliche Magazin wollen wir mal wieder was von Euch wissen: Welche MMO-Welt gefällt Euch *optisch* am besten? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Schlaviner (23. September 2010)

Ich denk mal die Mehrheit der Buffed User wird nur 1 spiel gespielt haben. Wobei es bei den meisten WoW ist.....Mich einbegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen stimm ich auch für WoW


----------



## Butterfinger (23. September 2010)

Naja, was soll man da schon groß sagen. AoC sieht schon einfach verdammt gut aus. Aion ist auch nice, aber ich persönlich mag den Plastik-Look nicht.


----------



## Nostradama (23. September 2010)

Age of Conan natürlich


----------



## bloodyPete (23. September 2010)

Hyboria ist einfach optisch her Klasse, gefolgt von Atreia und Mittelerde


----------



## Düstermond (23. September 2010)

Ich finde Mittelerde optisch die schönste Welt.


----------



## Killswitch24 (23. September 2010)

Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (23. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



Wow ist auch am besten Optisch und spielerisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mein ja auch jeder stimmt ja für sein lieblings spiel automatsch ab den sons denkt man ja "OH MEIN GOTT wenn ich jetz für das abstimm bin ich ein verrätter und stimme gegen mein lieblingsspiel ab!"


----------



## Gerger (23. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.




/sign

Ich finde AoC sehr schön, noch besser ist aber EVE Online.


----------



## BlackSun84 (23. September 2010)

Die von WoW mag ich am meisten. Sie ist einfach stimmig und darauf kommt es an. Die Grafik von AoC habe ich nicht gemocht, die kam mir immer so steril vor. Was noch recht hübsch war, war die Spielwelt von LotRO. Aber ich mag eh allgemein Comicwelten, daher bin ich auch vorbelastet. Die ersten Bilder von SWOR gefallen mir aber auch sehr gut, sofern sie so ähnlich bleiben zum Release.


----------



## teppichleiste (23. September 2010)

Technisch oder vom Feeling?


----------



## Blutelfmann (23. September 2010)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Technisch oder vom Feeling?



vom look was dir halt vom aussehen besser gefällt das gemeint hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valumes (23. September 2010)

Ganz klar für mich Guild Wars Tyria, vor allem Gebiete wie Ascalon. Maguuma-Dschungel und die Kristallwüste.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2010)

Ich habe letztlich für Aion gestimmt, da das Paket aus Chars, Umgebung, Effekte etc. insgesamt für mich am "schönsten" war. Doch wie so oft müsste man differenzieren:

- HDRO hat die stimmungsvollsten Landschaften und wunderschönes Wasser, leider aber sind die Animationen hölzern, die Gesichter der Chars wirken oft lächerlich usw.

- AoC hat sehr gute Animationen und nette Landschaften, aber die Vegetation ist oft hässlicher Textur-Mesh. Klar sind dazwischen drinnen toll animierte Gräser, aber ein großer Teil der Vegetation ist echt hässlich. Chars passen teilweise nicht in die Welt.

- WoW ist die kongruenteste Welt. Alles passt zusammen und ist in sich stimmig. Nichts wirkt fehl am Platz, dafür ist die Grafik insgesamt eher mäßig.

- WAR hat super schöne Grünhäute, aber die ur-hässlichen Elfen und die teils extrem hässlichen und faden Landschaften > no go.

Alles persönliche Eindrücke natürlich.


----------



## DerTingel (23. September 2010)

welches spiel wird hier wohl ganz vorne landen? na? jemand n vorschlag?
und heute fragen wir 1000fielmann kunden, welchen optiker sie am besten finden!
mfg


----------



## McDamn (23. September 2010)

Jeder der nicht für sein Lieblings Spiel abstimmt ist also ein Verräter? 
Na dann bin ich mal einer, hab für HDRO gestimmt obwohl ich das erst seit 2 Tagen zock und davor 2 1/2 Jahre WoW gezockt hab. Warum? Ganz einfach WoW ist einfach kein Optisches Wunder, es hat viele Details kleine Spielerreihen in der Welt die schön sind (Loch Modan Damm usw...) aber wirklich optisch optimal isses nicht. 
HDRO hingegen bietet einfach optimale Atmospähre andere Spiele können noch so eine schöne Grafik haben aber wirklich optisch kann es kein Spiel mit HDRO aufnehmen selbst GW2 sollte damit Schwierigkeiten haben, deutlich bessere Engine und eigentliche Grafik aber bei HDRO fühlt man sich einfach wie im Buch die Hobbithäuser/Das Tänzelnde Pony einfach nur perfekt. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (23. September 2010)

Das Ergebnis kann man noch retten, einfach einen prozentualen Abgleich machen. Einfach die Aktivität in den Foren mit einbeziehen (z.B. Userposts/Tag) und dann mit dem Ergebnis verrechnen. Schon würde der Anteil der Stimmen pro Gesamtmenge an Nutzern sich ausgleichen bzw fast unabhängig vom Mehrheitsfaktor sein. (ein kleines Beispiel: pro Tag posten auf buffed 100 User. 70 im WoW Teil, 5 im AoC Teil, 5 im WAR Teil, 5 im Aion Teil und 5 im HdRO Teil und die restlichen 10% teilen sich auf den Rest auf. Also hat WoW 70%, die anderen größeren MMOs jeweils 5%. Verrechnet mit der Gesamtzahl der Abstimmung ergibt das: HdRO = 23Stimmen/0,05=460. WoW = 37/0,7=52,81. Dann könnte man noch eine konstante einbauen, die statistische Schankungen ausgleicht. Aber so ungefähr kommt es auf einen Wert, unabhängig von der Anzahl der Gesamtmenge an Spielern. Wenn halt 23 Leute für HdRO Stimmen, wo aber nur 5% aktive User sind und für WoW nur 37 Leute, obwohl dort 70% der aktiven User sind, so hat HdRO und nicht WoW gewonnen, da mehr Leute für dieses Spiel waren aus dem Gesamtpool)
Aber die Mühe macht man sich sicherlich eh nicht, daher wird die nächste Ausgabe vollgekleistert sein mit WoW Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Oldboy: Ich unterstelle dir einfach mal, dass du vermutlich nichtmal die Hälfte der Zonen komplett kennst in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts einige sehr schöne Ecken. Nicht umsonst habe ich ca 50 Wallpaper aus Szeneriescreenshots von WAR in meinem Ordner.


----------



## Theobald (23. September 2010)

Auch wenn ich es nicht mehr spiele, so ist Age Of Conan mit Hyboria für mich die mit Abstand beste, schönste und stimmungsvollste Spielewelt. Da kommt aber um Lichtjahre nichts anderes ran.


----------



## Problembeere (23. September 2010)

Also ich spiele nur WoW, habe aber trotzdem für Warhammer gestimmt.
Ich muss zugeben, ich kenne nicht alle Spielwelten aus eigener Erfahrung, aber Warhammer hat mir am meisten zugesagt, auch wenn ich jetzt aus verschiedenen anderen Gründen WoW zocke.


----------



## Schlaviner (23. September 2010)

Irgendwie fehlt mir bei den möglichkeiten Hello Kitty Online o0


----------



## Tereos (23. September 2010)

ich fand bisher die Spielwelt von Warhammer Online am besten. war stimmig und hat gut den krieg zwischen den fraktionen unterstrichen.


----------



## RazZerrR (23. September 2010)

Die Grafik von World of Warcraft ist technisch nicht die Beste, jedoch ist sie einmalig, und das macht sie so besonders gut.


----------



## Butterfinger (23. September 2010)

War ja klar, WoW vorne... In einem Thread wo es um die schönste Grafik geht... Kann man eigentlich seinen Account auf Buffed löschen? Ich schäme mich für diese Community...


----------



## Umnock (23. September 2010)

Ganz klar FF14 ka warum es nicht dabei ist vl weil es nur kurz da ist ...


----------



## K3v1n04 (23. September 2010)

Ach egal


----------



## DiDibew (23. September 2010)

AoC wirklich am geilsten... die Umfrage müsste auch vorraussetzen, dass alle schon mal jede Welt gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zumindest...

AoC -> WAR -> WoW -> HdRO etc..


----------



## Umnock (23. September 2010)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Optik, das heißt nicht Grafik!
> 
> Meiner meinung nach währe eine "Crysis, FarCry" Grafik!!!! nichts für WoW, aber es ist immer lustig wenn Leute meinen sie hätten die Ahnung und können dann nichtmal gescheit denken nachdem sie gelesen haben.
> 
> Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung zur Optik, ich habe für HdRO gestimmt, weil für mich das Flair der Welt sehr stimmig ist.




und durch was wird Optik dagestellt.. Bilder/Grafik....... klares eigentor


----------



## Nahemis (23. September 2010)

Wenn man sich die Umfrage so ansieht ist wohl WoW das Spiel mit der besten Grafik. Irgendwas läuft doch falsch?!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab für Aion gestimmt weil die Charaktere super aussehen, die Landschaften einfach der Hammer sind und die Instanzen am besten von allen Spielen aussehen.


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. September 2010)

Die Umfrage ist wirklich sinnfrei besonders für Buffed,egal was gesagt wird bei Buffed ist WoW das Gottgame.
Klar ist die Welt von WoW nicht schlecht,aber wer bei den ganzen Spielen die mitlerweile auf dem Markt sind noch meint WoW sieht optisch am besten aus,hat wahrscheinlich seine Augen zugenäht,5 min in Durotar,Brachland,Tausend Nadeln,Ödland usw und man ist doch nur noch gelangweilt,das machen die anderen Länder teilweise nur weg durch große Wälder oder besondere Städte und Festungen.Man sollte wirklich erst mal AoC und HdRO spielen und wirklich die gesamte Welt gesehen haben um bei so einer Umfrage abzustimmen.

Ich wette so wie SW:TOR draußen ist und man dann eine Umfrage macht was besser ist optisch sagen auch wieder über die Hälfte der Leute WoW,obwohl allein schon die Screenshots das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Trinithi (23. September 2010)

Hab auch für Wow gestimmt. 

Herr der Ringe ist mir zu grau braun. Obwohl die Landschaften teilweise wirklich nice Aussehen. Das Auenland zB. Aber alles in allem ist es mir doch zu grau. 

Guild Wars ist mir zu steril. Alles perfekt und sauber. Und die Charaktere sehen mir zu japanisch aus. Der Stil der Klamotten z.B. 

Runes of Magic ist mir auch zu japano... ich mag diesen ganzen Hype nicht. Kazume und Okishoto und wie se nich alle heißen gehen mir tierisch auf die Nerven. 

Die anderen MMO s hab ich nicht gespielt. Also kann ich nichts dazu sagen. 

Bei WoW gibt es viel mehr Abwechslung und ich mag diesen Comicstil. Es ist bunt aber nicht zu bunt. (Wie z.B Hello Kitty. Das würde mir den Magen umdrehen) 
Was mich ein bißchen an WoW stört ist, das die Waffen und Schulterteile viel zu oft zu gigantisch groß ausfallen.

Edit: 

@Spitfire 89
Schönheit ist relativ und wird von jedem anders empfunden.


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

3 Stimmen für Runes of Magic...da würde ich mich als Grafikdesigner von Frogster (oder wen auch immer) schon fragen, was da schief gelaufen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenseele (23. September 2010)

Hab alle der Oben zur Auswahlstehenden Titel gespielt und mich für "Eine andere" entschieden. Für mich macht das Rennen ganz klar im Moment Final Fantasy 14 (Schon alleine die Cutszenen sehen aus wie vorgerendert und dabei ist es doch "nur" Spielegrafik) Danach kommt Aion zusammen mit AoC, dann HdRO und die Abschlusslichter bilden für mich (natürlich nur rein graphisch) Guild Wars, Warhammer, WoW und Runes of Magic.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (23. September 2010)

für mich ganz klar Aion...
wow hat zwar eine sehr starke atmosphäre, aber die grafik ist dennoch total veraltet.


----------



## Nexrahkk (23. September 2010)

Also ich habe AoC nur bis lvl 20 gespielt und abgesehen von den Bäumen war die Atmosphäre wirklich grandios, obwohl ich HdRO aktiv von Anfang an spiele vote ich für AoC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2010)

Rein optisch betrachtet Age Of Conan, das sieht einfach gut aus.
Bei einigen Landschaften ist aber auch Herr der Ringe Online sehr idyllisch.


----------



## FAQ112 (23. September 2010)

Also wichtig ist: Die Umgebung muss passend sein und die Grafik ist nebensächlich. Ich finde WoW hat in der alten Welt vorwiegend sehr schöne Plätze die Grafisch eigentlich teils schlechter sind als manch ein F2Play aber weil der Ort, die Musik, die Stimmung (dazu noch regen etc) Stimmen, ist dieser Ort etwas besonderes und man bekommt das Gefühl das man sich hier wohl fühlt.

Bei AoC ist die Welt optisch eine glatte 1 leider nicht auf jedem Rechner so schön darstellbar und ich denke das ich jeden verstehen kann der dafür gestimmt hat

HdrO ist meiner Meinung nach das beste MMo in Sachen optik denn das ist schließlich das Aushängeschild für Mittelerde. Anders als manch anderes MMo geht es hier um die Welt und was darin passiert, auch ohne das man dafür eine Quest haben muss oder sich einen Erfolg holen will. Man fühlt sich als ein Teil und grafisch ist man auf jeden Fall oben dabei.

Aion ist mir zu asiatisch allerdings für sehr viele eben genau darum die Nr 1. Viele knuffige Wesen aber auch dunkle Grotten das alles in einer verbesserten WoW Grafik und doch komplett anders. 

Warhammer Online ist düster und bietet perfekte Atmo für PvP. Man pflückt hier keine Blumen oder schaut den Vögeln hinterher, denn sonst könnte es sein, dass man beim Pflücken einer Blume selbst gepflückt wird.

Runes of Magic ist die beste kopie aller guten MMos jedoch mit keinem wirklich eigenen Grafikstil. Klar es hebt sich von Aion und WoW ab, allerdings findet man etliche parallelen und auch wenn es stimmig wirkt, ich werde nie das GEfühl los, dass ich alles schon einmal gesehen habe.

Guild Wars ist ein tolles MMo jedoch vielleicht etwas veraltet aber keine sorge wenn GW 2 kommt ändert sich eh alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar es besitzt im vergleich zu WoW eine gute Grafik jedoch ist viel Instanziert was jedoch ohne monatliche Gebühren auch eine logische Maßnahme ist, mir jedoch das Spiel etwas vergrault hat.

EvE würde ich eigentlich noch aufführen da es die best entwickeltste Welt ist die ich in einem MMo bislang gesehen habe. Nirgends anders gibt es so ein Wirtschaftssystem wie in EvE und die Grafik ist trotz so langer Zeit immer noch die passendste für dieses Mmo.


Ich möchte noch jeden bitten fair abzustimmen. Blizzard interessiert nicht ob sie die Abstimmung hier gewinnen. Andere MMos könnten hier also endlich mal gewählt werden und scheut euch nicht, auch mal Farbe für ein anderes MMo zu zeigen, dass ihr optisch schöner fandet als WoW und da gibt es wirklich einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, geht wählen!!


----------



## SectionOne (23. September 2010)

Also ich hab für Aion gestimmt, einfach weil es das ist was ich momentan spiele und bei dem mir das Optische Gesamtbild am meisten zusagt. So gefallen mir dort die Rüstsets eindeutig besser als zb. die T-Sets von WoW. Auch was die Animation der Kämpfe angeht hat Aion meiner Meinung nach die Nase vorne!

Trotzdem möchte ich hier mal eine Lanze für WoW brechen (zumindest für die Optik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)! Klar ist die Grafik nicht mehr die aktuellste, aber es geht hier nicht um Auflösung der Texturen oder welche DX Version unterstützt wird! Es geht viel mehr um das optische Gesamtbild! Und hier wirkt die Spielwelt von WoW wirklich so, als wäre jeder Stein und jeder Busch von Hand platziert und man erkennt überall die Liebe zum Detail! Alleine wegen der Spielwelt würde ich gerne wieder nach Azeroth zurückkehren, wären da nur nicht die anderen viele Störfaktoren die mir das Spielen dort verleiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. September 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ich denk mal die Mehrheit der Buffed User wird nur 1 spiel gespielt haben. Wobei es bei den meisten WoW ist.....Mich einbegriffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbst wenn man die anderen spiele nicht gespielt hat, müsste einem auffallen, dass World of Warcraft optisch nicht viel hermacht. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, Azeroth sei hässlich, nein ich fand es gemessen an der Polygonanzahl sogar überraschend schön. Dennoch reicht eingentlich ein Blick auf das fast genauso alte Guild Wars, um zu sehen, was Computergrafik schon damals leisten konnte.


----------



## Königmarcus (23. September 2010)

auch wenns noch nicht erschienen ist: SWToR gefällt mir optisch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narfmaster (23. September 2010)

Als Wowler ist mein mauszeiger bedenklich lange über der Option für ebendieses gehangen. Ich kann eigentlich zu den anderen Spielen wenig sagen, da ich dort nur die trial angespielt hab (oder bei rom nur bis lvl 12). Was ich aber sagen kann: Hyboria hat mich umgehauen. Vom Stil her wie Risen (oder umgekehrt) eine wunderschöne Welt. Optisch einfach wunderschön.

*edit*


Trinithi schrieb:


> Bei WoW gibt es viel mehr Abwechslung und ich mag diesen Comicstil. Es ist bunt aber nicht zu bunt. (Wie z.B Hello Kitty. Das würde mir den Magen umdrehen)
> Was mich ein bißchen an WoW stört ist, das die Waffen und Schulterteile viel zu oft zu gigantisch groß ausfallen.



Björn würde jetzt sagen: "Ein Ork muss große Schultern haben!"

Dem kann ich übrigens nur zustimmen. Tauren mit Minischulterstücken sehen einfahc lächerlich aus. WoW hat zwar diese ins Comicartige gehende Grafik, aber so dolle übertreiben ist lächerlich


----------



## Voodjin (23. September 2010)

Eine Umfrage zu verschiedenen MMO´s auf einer WoW geprägten Seite. Guter Witz buffed.


----------



## Paradiso (23. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



/sign


----------



## Speck-man (23. September 2010)

Da ich mir die Realität nur einbilde..... die hat definitiv die beste Grafik^-^


----------



## Squidd (23. September 2010)

WoW´s Grafik ist zwar veraltet und die aktuellen "alten" Gebiete aus Classic sind momentan alle (noch vor cata) total einfallslos und lieblos (Zbsp. diverse Questgebiete) bis hin zu unverschämt dreckigen Müllhalden (og- leider wahr) gestaltet. Oh ja...
Aber Nordend und das neue kataclysmische Azeroth sind eine Ausnahme. Desshalb gibt es auch höllisch gut designte Gebiete wie Kristallsang oder das Innerer von ICC.


----------



## Holzbruch (23. September 2010)

Tyria aus Guild Wars... Ich liebe die abwechslungsreichen Gegenden und die Atmosphäre die beim erforschen auftritt.


----------



## Kehrin (23. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar WoW Fan aber Aion sieht einfach zu gut aus !


----------



## The Reptil (23. September 2010)

HdRO kenn ich nicht leider, screens sehen ganz nice aus aber das sagt nicht viel

WoW technisch veraltet aber sonst stimmungsvoll und vom gesamtpacket für mich am besten 

AoC sehr beeindruckend aber durch den Anspruch auf Realismus etwas zu synthetisch 

Aion wie HdRO ;-)

RoM leider nicht konkurrenzfähig bisschen wie wow in ganz schlecht 

WAR irgendwie künstlich mein fall wahr es nicht besonders die animationen

GW hab zwar nur factions aber das hat richtig nette grafik wenn da cenario anders wäre dann vielleicht sogar vor wow so gefällt mir das Design von wow einen Tick besser

der rest EVE sieht spitze aus Everquest leidet an dem künstlichlook für die zukunft FF XIV sieht super aus könnte von der Optik ein richtiger wow killer werden FF 11 hab ich leider nie in Aktion gesehen


----------



## Adfg43 (23. September 2010)

auch wenns noch nich raus is ich find tera voll schön <3


----------



## WeRkO (23. September 2010)

Warhammer online. Zwar dich gefolgt von Mittelerde, aber die Warhammer Welt mag ich noch am Liebsten. Und hinter Mittelerde kommt dann das EvE Online Universum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (23. September 2010)

Leute... Optisch am schönsten heißt NICHT, dass die Welt realistisch oder total hochauflösend aussieht.
Es geht eher um das ganze und wie alles zusammen passt. So finde ich das z.B. bei Aion die Chars wie aufgesetzt aussehen. Das Gelände sieht nicht so gut aus, aber die Charaktere sind total hochauflösend und irgendwie anderes von der art her. Bei WoW finde ich einfach das alles sehr gut in die Welt passt und mit der Style der Welt sehr gut gefällt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das hier irgendwelche WoW Fanboys ihr Spiel pushen wollen.

Und WoW sieht nicht verpixelt aus. Einfach mal die Einstellungen hochdrehen. Besonders jetzt mit Cataclysm verbessert sich dies noch einmal.


----------



## Shariko (23. September 2010)

WoW hat in sich eine stimmige Welt geschaffen, wo kein Detail unschön heraussticht, aber ein optischer Leckerbissen ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Dafür ist die Grafik nicht entsprechend umgesetzt worden.
HdRO hat für mich auch eine sehr stimmige Welt geschaffen, wo besonders der Himmel und das Wasser herausstechen. Aber die Animationen sind doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
AoC hab ich nie gespielt, aber die Screenshots haben doch eine recht interessante Welt gezeigt. Nur irgendwie fand ich keinen Bezug dazu.
Aion hat an sich eine sehr gute Grafik, nur in manchen Bereichen wirkt es doch ein wenig gekünstelt.
RoM bietet an sich auch eine sehr stimmige Welt, wo jedes Detail passt. Die Grafik ist aber auch nicht herausragend.
WAR hat mich am meisten enttäuscht. Dafür, dass am Anfang so viel versprochen wurde, wie gute Grafik (und in der ersten Demoversion war die Grafik wirklich gut), wurde so gut wie nix gehalten. Welt ist vielleicht stimmig, aber optisch ist es bei mir durchgefallen.
GW bietet an sich ne gute Grafik, nur die Proportionen der Charaktere ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. GW2 sieht da schon wieder vielversprechender aus.
Allods hat die Grafik, die WoW haben könnte.
Also optisch gefällt mir Tera am besten, auch wie schon gesagt wurde, es noch nicht erschienen ist.


----------



## Xondor (23. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



Eher andersrum. Es geht nähmlich nicht um die tollste Grafik und die meisten Polygone sondern um einen Gesamteindruck.

Und Aion mit seiner Weitläufigkeit, Leerheit und nicht-fliessenden Übergängen (was auch Eox sagt) liegt da weit hinter dem alten WoW zurück.

Lotr finde ich auch gut, da hier eine schöne Welt in verbindung mit einer guten Engine vorliegt - aber der Gesamteindruck ist in WoW dann doch besser.


----------



## Veritasse (23. September 2010)

Ich spiel zwar ebenfalls WoW, hatte aber davor 2,5 Jahre die Ehre durch Mittelerde zu streifen und da ich ein großer Fan der Bücher und Filme bin, und der Wiedererkennungsfaktor in der Spielwelt sehr hoch ist stimme ich für Lotro =)


----------



## Norei (23. September 2010)

Ganz klar Mittelerde, besonders seit DX11. Die Charakteranimationen gehören ja nicht zur Spielwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. September 2010)

Selbst wenn in einer Umfrage nach dem "besten" Ego-Shooter gefragt werden würde - im buffed-Forum würde WoW auf Platz 1 stehen!


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (23. September 2010)

Also ich habe jedes der genannten Spiele in der Umfrage gespielt und Stimme trotzdem für WoW, da es in meinen Augen optisch einfach am stimmigsten ist.


----------



## xontroulis (23. September 2010)

Sorry aber fast jede Stimme die in WoW gesetzt wurde ist die eines Fanboys. Es kann mir doch keiner glaubhaft machen, dass WoW irgendwie mit Spielen wie Aion, Warhammer,AoC oder auch HdRO mithalten koennte. 
Naja Buffed, eure Umfrage ist leider mal totaler Mist. Warum geht ihr nicht in ein Aion Forum und fragt das gleiche? Oder wie waere es mal im offiziellen hdRO Forum diese Umfrage zu erstellen? Jeder weiss das die meisten hier bei Buffed eingefleischte WoW Fans sind, die obwohl sie wissen wie schlecht und ueberholt WoW vom optischen her ist niemals neutral abstimmen wuerden.

Buffed you failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juri94 (23. September 2010)

Mir gefällt WoW am besten.
Allerdings sticht Nordend hervor. Es ist weitaus schöner als Outland und die Östl Königreiche bzw. Kalimdor.

Aion ist mir zu Manga und HdRO zu plastisch irgentwie....
Heulender Fjord ftw!


----------



## Trinithi (23. September 2010)

Wenn ihr so wenig von Buffed haltet, dann postet nicht mehr. Sucht euch ne andere Seite eures Vertrauens. Mir gehn diese Wow "Fanboys/girls" und diese "Ich hasse WoW und Buffed- Typen" gleichermassen auf die Nerven. 

Könnt ihr nicht einfach ne normale Antwort geben?


----------



## Qataqo (23. September 2010)

rom räumt ja richtig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lego universe ftw


----------



## Traklar (23. September 2010)

So gesehen müsste ich hier einige Spiele ankreuzen. Hdro, WoW und AoC auf jeden Fall, auch Aion hat einige sehr schöne Stellen. Hdro, ganz einfach deswegen, weil Mittelerde dort super rüber gebracht wurde, man hat das Gefühl wirklich in einer riesigen Welt zu sein, die größer ist, als das, was man spielen darf. AoC, brauch ich nicht viel sagen, sieht einfach top aus. WoW, hier passt einfach der Gesamteindruck perfekt, zwar fehlt hier das moderne, aber was solls, so wie es ist passt alles super, ist stimmig und immer wieder schön zum ansehen.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2010)

Habe auch für Aion gestimmt, ohne es jedoch gespielt zu haben.

Was ich von Videos und Bildern kenne, ist es deutlich schöner als WoW. Alle anderen MMOs habe ich nicht gespielt, von daher kann ich nur soweit beurteilen. Aber ich muss den Vorpostern zustimmen: Eigentlich ist die Umfrage hier eventuell ein wenig deplatziert bzw. schlecht formuliert, denn die meisten Leute sind einfach WoW Spieler und da wird "blind" für WoW abgestimmt, völlig egal welche Frage die Umfrage überhaupt beinhaltet.

LG


----------



## Raidiri (23. September 2010)

Ähm, ja genau.....frag mal in einer Kirche ob man einen Pfarrer besser für die Gemeinde hält oder einen Mullah.
Diese Umfrage ist auf diesem Portal völlig Sinnfrei. Sowas kann man einigermaßen objektiv bei Onlinewelten oder Playmassiv machen aber nicht hier.


----------



## Kritze (23. September 2010)

So eine Umfrage zu stellen, auf einem Portal die mehr zu WoW hingezogen ist, ist total unsinnig.

Es war vollkommen klar, dass WoW die meisten stimmen bekommt - was für mich unerklärlich ist, hab AoC, Aion, WoW usw alles angetestet und finde die Welt von Aion um längen schöner gefolgt von Age of Conan - aber was solls.

Naja, lese diese komische Zeitschrift eh nicht aber macht ruhig


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. September 2010)

wow hat am meissten charme


----------



## Diclonii (23. September 2010)

Für WoW gestimmt, hab in meiner MMO Laufbahn nur WoW, DHdRO, WAR, und Aion gezockt ( genau in der Reihenfolge xD ) und finde WoW hat die stimmigste Welt, Telsdrassil und Ashenvale gefallen mir da am meisten.
Danach folgt aufjedenfall DHdRO, bombastische Grafik halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR und Aion kann ich nicht bewerten, beide Games nur jeweils 2 Monate lang gespielt kam also net weit, WAR nur T2 und Aion kp, 3tes Gebiet oder so - und das was ich dah sah war nicht wirklich beeindruckend.
(Bei WAR fand ich jedoch die beiden Hauptstädte ziemlich gut gemacht, schade das es die anderen net ins game geschafft haben).


----------



## Berghammer71 (23. September 2010)

DAOC > ALL, fehlt - kennen leider auch nicht alle von demher ist sone Umfrage.....

Also in WoW hab ich mich erstmal gewundert das alle Gebiete (westfall durch brücke, düsterwald durch fluss) 
klein und gradlienig abgrenzt war - die welt war für mich eh total klein, wußte ich natürlich auch erst nachher.

Es ging noch gradlieniger und kleiner in Aoc. Da ist ein Gebiet quasi ne Instanz.

In Aion sind die Übergänge gut gemacht, größere Gebiete aber man merkt bissl wozu die Gebiete da sind.

HDRO ist das schon viel angehmer, eine Stadt die es in sich hat viel Abwechslung mit oft angepassten Übergängen,
atmosphärisch gut.

Warhammer, gute düstere Gegenden - da tobt der Mob und es geht das stellenweise weiter wo man es in WoW vergebens
erwartet hattet - allerdings sind die stimmigen Übergänge in HDRO viel besser - selbst gedrehtes Vid.
http://www.wegame.com/watch/Warhammer_online_10_min_Testvideo/ - ein großes Manko - der Code, da gegen läuft
DAOC wie eine Rakete.

In DACO - die Spielfeldgröße ohne ne Instanz zu wechseln sieht man nicht  - das Flair ist bist dato unschlagbar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXZK52N3xig&feature=related


----------



## Dwarim (23. September 2010)

Ich habe zwar so gut wie alle hier aufgelisteten Spiele gespielt, doch die Verspieltheit und der Ideenreichtum, kombiniert mit dem *zeitlosen* Comic-Flair, macht für mich die WoW Spielwelt zur schönsten.


----------



## Nahemis (23. September 2010)

WoW hat die beste Grafik!! Ja ne is klar


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (23. September 2010)

Hello Kitty Online hat wirklich eine süsse Welt. ich stelle mir die Welt immer BRENNEND interessant vor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst eigetnlich ALLODS sieht optisch sehr schick aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beos68 (24. September 2010)

Da Geschmack bekanntlicher Weise erlernbar (man gewöhnt sich zum Beispiel an ein Schönheitsideal) ist und jeder hier mit seinem Lieblingsspiel wohl die meiste Zeit verbracht hat, wird er dieses auch wählen. Nun sind auf Buffed.de geschätzte 90% der Leute WoW Spieler, dadurch wird es schwer ein Ergebnis zu präsentieren, welches ruhigen Gewissens veröffentlicht werden könnte. Man könnte zwar jetzt den Anteil der Spieler eines Spieles in Bezug zu den abgegebenen Stimmen... aber das sollen mal die Mathefreaks machen^^.

Die Grafik von WoW ist veraltet, wer einen aktuellen Rechner hat und sich die zur Wahl stehenden Spiel mal angeschaut hat, wird wohl nicht leugnen können, das WoW unter die letzten 3 gehört. Unter den letzten 3 dafür aber die schönste Grafik hat. Im Sportunterricht wurden wir beim Hochsprung mal in relation zu unserer Körpergröße benotet. Wenn man die Grafik nun in Relation zu den Resourcen sehen würde, dann... nein da wäre Guildwars noch vor WoW. 

Mit nem Gurkenrechner sieht das wieder komplett anders aus, da ist WoW mit Guildwars weit vorne. Auf minimaler Detailstufe sieht AOC/Aion und Lotro einfach miserabel aus. Meine persönliche Hitliste wäre demnach:




1.AOC

2.Lotro

3.Aion

4.Guildwars

5.WoW

6.War

7.ROM

ROM und WAR habe ich nur sehr kurz gespielt 15-20 Level etwa.


----------



## Oníshanu (24. September 2010)

Schöne indirekte Umfrage wie die Userverteilung der Rollenspiele hier ist.


----------



## Aiaska (24. September 2010)

Wenn ich mal rein (und nur von der Optik) bewerten soll, dann ist es für mich definitiv FF XIV.


WoW ist klasse auf seine eigene Art, hier muss man die ganzen vielen Details sehen, dann ist es auch eine herrliche Optik.

AoC fand ich auch noch ganz nett, aber es waren viele kleine Grafikblender verbaut.

Dann gibt es da noch Aion, das Spiel der umwerfenden und schönsten Charakter und Kleider und dann die hässlichsten Texturen in der Welt. Der Boden hatte stets ein Retrofeeling in mir erweckt, Doom 1 ist wieder da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narfmaster (24. September 2010)

/ironie_on

pfah... ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung. Runescape hat die beste Graphik

/ironi_off


Technisch gesehen liegen die neueren Engines natürlich weit vor klassikern wie wow. Aber jetzt wartet mal 5-6 Jahre... dann guggt <enterfavouritenextgenmmohere> auch keiner mehr an, weils schlichtweg sch***e aussieht.

In diesem Sinne:

Es lebe die Zukunft \o/


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. September 2010)

Beos68 schrieb:


> 1.AOC
> 2.Lotro
> 3.Aion
> 4.Guildwars
> ...



Ich würde WAR noch vor WoW platzieren. Graphisch gibt WAR doch bisschen mehr her als WoW - es sind deutlich weniger Ecken und Kanten vorhanden und die Charaktere sehen in ihren Rüstungen nicht wie wandelnde Discoleuchten aus. Wobei ich empfand, dass manche Gebiete dort richtig grottig designed wurden - andere jedoch richtig gut.


Tante Edith sagt: Warum sind eigentlich so wenig MMOs in der Umfrage dabei? Wo sind EQ2, FF, DF...etc?


----------



## Anansie (24. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



/sign


----------



## teroa (24. September 2010)

sorry aber wow in der liste zu nenn find ich doch schon sehr gewagt..weil optisch könn es nur leut mit low pc finden die nicht mehr kenn...
am besten sieht aktuell immernoch AOC aus...

GW würd ich nicht unbedingt nen mmorpg nen... das doch eher nen mmopvpgame mit max lv 20 was mann sehr sehr schnell is.da gibs net viel in dem spiel...


1.AOC 	mmorpg
2.HDRO 	mmorpg
3.AION 	mmorpggrinder
4.EQ 2 	mmorpg


ich wart ja auf das mmorpg was mit aktueller grafik daherwandert weil das bietet aktuell kein einziges mmorpg.... mit voller dx 11 features....und nicht nur schatten alla hdro oder wow(cata) wasserspiegelungen^^


----------



## Deadwool (24. September 2010)

Eine sinnfreie Umfrage, weil jeder "sein" MMO das schönste und beste findet.


----------



## Blutzicke (24. September 2010)

Was soll ich sagen? Seitdem ich Age of Conan angefangen haben, kriege ich beim Einloggen in WoW immer Augenkrebs und finde es erschütternd und traurig, mit wie wenig Aufwand Blizzard seine Fanboys Monat für Monat mit grafischem Crap abziehen kann...nein wir können nicht die Modelle, Texturen, Polygonanzahl aufbohren, weil ...blabla [hier bitte beliebige Ausrede einfügen]... wir auch so genug Kohle verdienen... WoW ist von allen genannten Spielwelten die mit Abstand häßlichste. Aber das sieht man eh nur, wenn man neben WoW auch was anderes kennt. AoC sehen die meisten schonmal deshalb garnicht, da das Game erst ab 18+ ist und somit gottseindank die meisten Kiddies ferngehalten werden.

Von den Spielwelten, die ich kenne (WoW, EvE, AoC, Warhammer, RoM), liegen mit weeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiitemmmm Abstand AoC und EVE-Online vorn. Dann folgt irgendwann Warhammer und wieder ne ganze Weile nix und schließlich die beiden Häßlinge: WoW und RoM... Bei RoM fehlt mir in dem ganzen Spiel die Seele und die Laufanimationen der Char sind unterirdisch und bei WoW ist selbst auf FullHD, allen Details auf max und rauzoomen so nix mehr zu retten. Alles bleibt globig und matschig und kantig...wenn ich nur an die Hinterteile der Reitkatzen denke oder das Design der Menschen... das ist Grafikstand irgendwo um 1996-98.... und da helfen auch die ganzen nervigen Leuchteffekte nicht darüber hinwegzutäuschen, die mit WotLK als Grafik-aufpepp-Blender eingeführt wurden und nur dazu führen, daß man verzweifelt den Regler für die Partikeldichte nach links reißt, um im Raid wenigstens nochwas erkennen zu können in dem ganzen aufgesetzten Lichtschmutz der Cast- und Area-Effekte.


----------



## Corneliusu (24. September 2010)

Ever Quest 2, die Welt ist sehr stimmig und atmosphärisch von der Grafik her.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2010)

Die von Welt von Darkfall, auf High Settings, gefällt mir persönlich ziemlich gut.

http://www.own3d.tv/video/11640/Darkfall_Online_-_ridable_kitteh


----------



## Spendroc (24. September 2010)

Aion, Herr der Ringe und Age of Conan sind sicherlich alle ziemlich hübsch. Ich habe mich trotzdem für WAR entschieden. Der Grafikstil ist eher realistisch, hat aber auch einen leichten Comic-Touch. Außerdem gefiel mir Altdorf, wie überhaupt die Optik des Imperiums, wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. September 2010)

WoW hat einen gewissen optischen scharm und bietet die beste atmosphäre.. um um sowas hinzukriegen bedarf es mehr als bloß fortschrittliche grafik..deswegen für mich ganz klar WoW...und außer lotro hab ich alles von den aufgelisteten spielen schon gespielt

ach und schön dass ich bei einer umfrage mithelfe die dann später als inhalt in einem heft presentiert wird was ich dann kaufen muss...umfragen sind eigentlich ein sehr teueres gut da es eine sehr effektive form von marktforschung ist..wenn das nur die teilnehmer raffen würden..der eigentliche wert würde pro abstimmende person doch locker bei 5 euro liegen


----------



## Cois (24. September 2010)

Obwohl ich WoW Spieler bin hab ich für AoC gestimmt. (obwohl ichs nie gespielt habe, aber die Videos die ich gesehn habe haben mich einfach nur stark beeindruckt)


----------



## Beos68 (24. September 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ....der eigentliche wert würde pro abstimmende person doch locker bei 5 euro liegen



Frischluft schadet auch Dir nicht. Wo hast du den so einen Käse her?


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (24. September 2010)

Also ich kann nur bei World of Warcraft und HdRO mit reden, und da gewinnt ohne jeden zweifel mit einem Gigantischem Abstand, rein auf Optik bezogen, Mittelerde.


----------



## Kartob (24. September 2010)

Also die Frage lautete : 'Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch optisch am besten?' und nicht 'Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch am besten?'

Das die meisten die Grafik von WoW als die beste MMO-Grafik empfinden ist ja wohl ein Witz oder?


----------



## Sikes (24. September 2010)

Wahnsinn wie die "Anti-WoW-Fraktion" schon schwarz sieht und gleichzeitig WoW als unstimmig darstellen wollen (direkt oder indirekt), aber ein Spiel wie z.B. Korus oder auch SUN sicher als grafisches Highlight sehen. Nur weil eine Engine bessere Konturen oder schönere, sattere Farben bieten kann, muss es fürs Auge (OPTISCH) keineswegs gut rüberkommen. Wie schon einige andere vor mir: WoW bietet auch meiner Meinung nach das stimmigste und allgemein rundeste Bild fürs Auge. Egal ob ein Berg oder ein schlichter Boden, es wurde überal kein einfaches Grau oder ein schlichtes Grün, sondern überall kleinere Texturen, die eine Landschaft "leben" lassen. Da bei mir die Grafik nicht nur an erster Stelle steht (siehe FF7: miese Polygone, aber Hammer Story und verhältnismässig gute Zwischensequenzen), ist WoW auch für mich Anwärter auf das optisch beste Game. Da aber AoC (spiele es selber nicht mehr) ähnliches bietet mit aktueller Grafik ist es mein Favorit. :>


----------



## Valinar (24. September 2010)

Da steht "Euch"
Soll ich dir mal den Unterschied zwischen Objektiv und Subjektiv erklären?
Ist hier völlig ohne belange welches Spiel Objektiv die bessere Grafik hat(was sicherlich nicht auf WoW zutrifft).


----------



## Tuminix (24. September 2010)

Ganz klar!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5tgYra7PrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (24. September 2010)

ich habe nur 5 von den oben genannten spielen gespielt, fand HdRO optisch allerdings herausragend gut.
es baut einfach eine wundervolle atmosphäre auf


----------



## o0ogeneralo0o (24. September 2010)

Age of Conen natürlich, sieht am besten aus.


----------



## Belgram (24. September 2010)

mal ne ernsthafte Frage ... WoW bietet für die meisten hier die grafisch beste MMO-Welt??? Ich dachte das soll hier keine Fanyboy umfrage werden, bei der "WoW gewinnen muss um jeden Preis" sonder soll objektiv beurteilt werden?


----------



## eaglestar (24. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



..stimmt und bei Guild Wars fehlen noch die anderen Kontinente Cantha und Elona, wenn man schon bei WoW die Scherbenwelt und Nordend mit aufzählt. ;-)
Aber nicht vergessen: Hier wir nicht nach dem Spiel mit der besten Grafik gefragt, sondern nach dem persönlichen Geschmack.

Tyria:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjHfT3PmuOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Cantha:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffwzxM_PL5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Elona:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPs-IoXcXrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## swael (24. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



sehe ich genauso, hier geht es nicht darum welches Spiel am meisten Spaß macht...die Grafik von WoW ist nun wirklich von vorgestern im Vergleich AoC...mir gefällt AoC (spielerisch) zwar auch nicht aber die Grafik ist schon echt ein burner


----------



## bullybaer (24. September 2010)

@sikes

/sign

Optischen am besten ganz klar Age of Conan!

Wobei die Grafik von WoW einfach zu WoW passt. Ohne diese Grafik wäre WoW nicht WoW und die muss einfach so sein.


----------



## Nahemis (24. September 2010)

Also wird es in der Zeitschrift demnächst wohl so aussehen... Die Leser haben entschieden! Das Spiel mit der besten Grafik seit nun fast 6 Jahren ist immernoch World of Warcraft und läßt seine Konkurenten wie Age of Conen, Herr der Ringe und Aion alt aussehen.

Einfach lol


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Typisch Weh oh Weh!


----------



## Thilar (24. September 2010)

Habe jedes MMO mal angetestet und meine dass WoW trotzdem noch das schönste Spiel ist, abwechslungsreiche Landschaften und die Grafik finde ich auch immernoch ansprechender als manche Asia F2Ps.


----------



## Loony555 (24. September 2010)

Ich habe mich (als überzeugter WoW-Spieler) trotzdem für HDRO entschieden, das imo ganz dicht von AoC gefolgt wird.
Aber HDRO zaubert je nach Tageszeit wirklich postkartenreife wunderschöne Landschaften.
Ich habe damals nach Release nur noch gestaunt, wie toll so ein MMO aussehen kann. 
(Denn da hatte ich ja schon eine ganze Weile WoW gezockt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion ist eigentlich auch ganz hübsch, war mir aber alles zu steril. 
Guild Wars ist auch sehr gelungen (Ich fand besonders die riesige Stadt Kaineng in GW-Factions toll, 
aber es ist halt alles sehr eingeengt und "schlauchförmig").
Warhammer gefiel mir vom Stil her persönlich gar nicht, es wirkte alles irgendwie matschig und grau.

WoW ist halt in sich sehr stimmig, und dadurch immer noch ansehnlich, Comicgrafik altert nunmal kaum, 
aber ein paar mehr Polygone dürften es für viele (gerade ältere Models) schon sein.
Dafür sind die Animationen nach wie vor die Nummer 1 im Genre.


----------



## Goschkin (24. September 2010)

Hallo Buffed !

Da muss man sich doch ein bischen an den Kopf fassen.

Ich meine von Intelligenz zeugt es nicht, eine Umfrage zu starten, und dann auch noch das Spiel mit zu integrieren, welches Euch dahin gebracht hat wo Ihr jetzt seid und was zudem von 70 - 80 % Eurer HP-Member fanatisch gespielt wird.

Es ist keine Korrekte Umfrage.

Wenn ihr eine Anständige Umfrage machen wollt, so lasst WOW außen vor oder macht eine Seitenübergreifende Umfrage in Kooperation mit anderen MMO- Site Vertretern wie "Play Massive" und "Ten Ton Hammer".

Diese Umfrage hier ist für den A...., denn das WOW optisch nicht mehr  das Wahre  ist weiß denke ich jeder der noch genug Eigenhirn hat und nicht von BLIZZARD geflashed wurde.

Diese Umfrage hier gibt nur preis wer welches Spiel spielt und dies egal mit welcher Umfrage auch supportet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Goschkin


----------



## Imon (24. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



So ist es. WoW dürfte nebenbei gesagt da oben in der Umfrage überhaupt gar nicht zur Auswahl stehen. Die veraltete WoW-Grafik mit der aktueller Titel zu vergleichen ist ebenfalls relativ sinnfrei.


----------



## xdave78 (24. September 2010)

Ich hab alle gespielt - mit Abstand ist AoC optisch am Schönsten. Die Charaktere sind echt super detailreich und auch die "Umwelt". Bis auf dei Bäume gibt es eigentlich nichts was nicht endgeil ausschaut. WoW hat sicher nen interessanten Stil..aber wenn man die Chars mal ranzoomt zerfallen die meist in eine handvoll Polygone.


----------



## Abell (24. September 2010)

Bis auf Aion (gerade weil es mir „optisch“ nicht gefallen hat) habe ich alle oben genannten Spiele gespielt und AoC gefiel mir (mit ziemlichem Abstand) eindeutig am besten.



Trotzdem spiele ich zur Zeit wieder WoW, Optik ist eben nicht alles. Ich muss aber schon sagen, wenn man in der Zwischenzeit mal für 2-3 Monate etwas anderes gespielt hat und man sich dann wieder mal in WoW einloggt, springt einen die Grafik schon ziemlich an – die ist bei WoW wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (24. September 2010)

Meine güte;D. Ihr habt alle irgendwie denn Thread net wirklich verstanden( oder zumindest die die Grafik von wow ist scheisse denken). Es geht hier um welche MMO Welt "UNS" in seiner Gesamtheit gefällt nicht welche Grafik am besten ist ( da hätte ich nämlich Guild Wars 2 gewählt). Mir ist sowas von egal wie veraltet manchen WoW vorkommt ( hab schon einig andere MMO´s getestet) und trotzdem find ich ( ausnahme GW2) WoW Optisch einfach für mich schön ( ab Cata wird sie ja eh ein wenig überarbeitet^^). Also Leute bevor ihr wieder über Leute herzieht nur weil sie WoW toll finden u. nicht eurer ansicht sind, bitte erstmal nachdenken. Wir Menschen sind auch nicht alle gleich, wäre schlimm wenn es so wäre=).


----------



## ThunderSH24 (24. September 2010)

Das "alte" Norrath aud dem ersten EverQuest gefällt mir optisch am besten. Ist zwar nicht so bunt und farbenprächtig, aber es hat einen gewissen Flair auch von der Optik her.


----------



## erwo (24. September 2010)

Hi,

die Umfrage hier ist sowas von Sinnfrei... Die WoW Kids haben idR. andere Spiele, wenn überhaupt, nur angespielt. Dazu kommt das viele einfach garnicht wegen der Optik abstimmen, sondern einfach weil sie WehOh gerade abonniert haben.

Wenn solche Umfragen in das Buffed Heft kommen ist zumindest eines schonmal klar:
Es lohnt sich nicht dieses Heft zu kaufen.

Wer hat diese Umfrage denn nochmal eingestellt? Der Kräftige der immer auf den MP3 Podcasts so komische Krimassen zieht?

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (24. September 2010)

Star Trek Online!


----------



## Paradiso (24. September 2010)

Es wäre schön, wenn man die Umfrage etwas aufspalten würde.
Nämlich ca. so:

1. Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch von der Grafik her am besten?

2. Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch von Details der Landschaft her am besten?

3. Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch von Animationen her am besten?

4. Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch vom Gesamten her am besten?


Denn ich kann bei der Umfrage nicht wirklich eindeutig was sagen.
Because...
Von der Grafik her gefallen mir AoC und Aion gleichgut am besten, von den Details her gefällt mir WoW her am besten, von den Animationen her gefällt mir Aion ambesten
und vom Gesamten her gefällt mir WoW am besten, da zwar die Grafik miserabel ist, aber die Details stimmen. 

@Erwo, Ja das war Simon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (24. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> @Erwo, Ja das war Simon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Simon, unterlasse er bitte so einen Unfug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (24. September 2010)

Muss mir da echt an Kopf fassen, dass die Grafik besser sein soll als Age of Conan, Warhammer, HdRO oder Aion ...

Bei dieser Umfrage kann sich jeder als WoW Fanboy preisgeben.

Ehrlich gesagt ist die Grafik von WoW sooo dermaßen alt und mieß, dass selbst diese tollen neuen Wassereffekten mit Cataclysm nichts daran ändern ...

Ist halt so könnts euch aufregen wie ihr wollt, die Schönste Welt haben immernoch Age of Conan bzw. Aion gefolgt von Warhammer und HdRO, gaaaanz hinten noch vor Runes of Magic kommt dann WoW, aber auch nur weil Runes of Magic nen übelster WoW abklatsch ist.

Von denen, die jetzt veröffentlicht werden Kommt FF14, GW2 und SWTOR.


----------



## Jägerzwerg (24. September 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ sinnfrei, da die ganzen WoW-Fanboys das Wort "optisch" überlesen.



Einige Leute scheinen *"optisch"* zu lesen, aber *"technisch"* zu verstehen.


Es geht nicht um die technische Leistungsfähigkeit (moderne DX10/11 Engine mit hoher Sichtweite, vielen Polygone, hoch aufgelösten Texturen, parallax-occlusion-mapping, Physik-Effekten, Reflexionen, Refraktionen,....).

Auch Bilder/Zeichnungen können optisch schöner sein, als eine 3D Grafik oder ein Foto.



Ob einem jetzt WoW oder Aion optisch besser gefällt ist *immer *eine reine Geschmacksfrage. Argumente wie "Aion benutzt die CryEngine und WoW ist total veraltet." zählen da nicht.


----------



## Paradiso (24. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man die Umfrage etwas aufspalten würde.
> Nämlich ca. so:
> 
> 1. Welche MMO-Spielwelt gefällt Euch von der Grafik her am besten?
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Einige Leute scheinen *"optisch"* zu lesen, aber *"technisch"* zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht um die technische Leistungsfähigkeit (moderne DX10/11 Engine mit hoher Sichtweite, vielen Polygone, hoch aufgelösten Texturen, parallax-occlusion-mapping, Physik-Effekten, Reflexionen, Refraktionen,....).
> ...


Finde es immer total lustig, dass bei jeder Diskussion zum Thema MMO Aion mit WoW verglichen wird...


----------



## Konov (24. September 2010)

Jägerzwerg schrieb:


> Einige Leute scheinen *"optisch"* zu lesen, aber *"technisch"* zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht um die technische Leistungsfähigkeit (moderne DX10/11 Engine mit hoher Sichtweite, vielen Polygone, hoch aufgelösten Texturen, parallax-occlusion-mapping, Physik-Effekten, Reflexionen, Refraktionen,....).
> ...




Du kannst aber Spielegrafik nicht mit Zeichnungen vergleichen. Zeichnungen sind in gewisser Weise zeitlos, und der Stil kann immer als schön betrachtet werden, auch 20 Jahre nach malen der Zeichnung.
Bei Computerspielen sieht es aber einfach grottig aus, wenn Texturen matschig sind oder alles verpixelt daherkommt. Das ist doch heutzutage einfach nicht mehr schön. Stil hin oder her!

Also der Vergleich hinkt und die Frage nach der Engine spielt hier sehr wohl eine Rolle!


----------



## Silentpups (24. September 2010)

Runes of Magic scheint ja keine sau zu spielen, wunder mich ja es es sich denn lohnt dafür Sonderhäfte herzustellen,

Ich würde mir echt mal ein Sonderheft für Aion wünschen!

L.G


----------



## SilentJay (24. September 2010)

Optisch gefällt mir GW am besten, auch wenn die Grafik eigentlich eine eher geringe Komplexität aufweist, finde ich A-Net hat dort ne wirklich ansprechende Welt gestaltet.
Auch wenn vieles lediglich aus 6 Flächen mit hübschen Bildchen drauf besteht, so findet sich dort bei weitem mehr Atmosphäre als in z.B. Aion mit seiner klinischen 1-Gehege-pro-Mob-Zoo-Landschaft.

Auch wenn ich bis GW2 WoW zocke so verliert WoW einfach nur durch seine Bäume...dieses pixelige Stück Holz, das einem selbst dann mitten in den Weg hüpft wenn man meilenweit drum rum reitet/fliegt.
Lotr versagt ganz knapp an zu vielen nicht genutzten Möglichkeiten, bestes Beispiel ist für mich, dass optisch vollkommen verhauene Moria, das ist weder düster, noch bedrückend oder furchterregend,
es ist eher langweilig, glatt und effektlos.

WAR hab ich nie gezockt, weil ich Warhammer an sich(besonders das Miniaturgedöns) für ein Nischenprodukt halte, gespielt von pickeligen Sonderlingen, die lieber ihre silbernen Figürchen polieren statt das weibliche Geschlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(subjektive Erfahrungswerte)

AoC...hmm, hat bei mir leider vollkommen versagt weil ich (so dumm war und) es die ersten 14 Tage nach Veröffentlichung gezockt hatte und sobald man die Startinsel verlies war auch die Grafik weg,
einfach futsch, leer, lieblos. Die Dörfer waren n paar hohle Kästen mit nem Pixelhaufen davor, welcher sich NPC schimpfte.


----------



## Paradiso (24. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Runes of Magic scheint ja keine sau zu spielen, wunder mich ja es es sich denn lohnt dafür Sonderhäfte herzustellen,
> 
> Ich würde mir echt mal ein Sonderheft für Aion wünschen!
> 
> L.G



Wieso meinst/denkst du das?
Nur weil dafür keiner einen Vote abgibt?

Schau dir RoM mal an... Grafik kann man das nicht nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich würde mich auch mal auf ein 2.0 Sonderheft freuen... 



> Auch wenn vieles lediglich aus 6 Flächen mit hübschen Bildchen drauf besteht, so findet sich dort bei weitem mehr Atmosphäre als in z.B. Aion mit seiner klinischen 1-Gehege-pro-Mob-Zoo-Landschaft.


Das mit der Aion Grafik jetzt mal auf Deutsch sagen, Danke.


----------



## Magetto (24. September 2010)

... ganz klar AoC, ich hab schon viel gespielt aber die Grafik (mit entsprechender Hardware ) ist der Hammer !!!

... aber ganz ehrlich das WoW vorn liegt hat nix mit der Optik zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## SilentJay (24. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Das mit der Aion Grafik jetzt mal auf Deutsch sagen, Danke.



hmm noch nie im Zoo gewesen? tztztz

jedes Tier hat sein eigenes Gehege/ seinen eigenen angestammten Platz...genau wie in Aion, jeder Mobart steht pro Gebiet in einem abgesteckten Areal, zwar gibts das in anderen MMO´s auch aber in Aion
ist das verdammt auffällig...blos nich den Mob suchen...
dazu hat die Grafik keine wirkliche Tiefe, zwar steht ab und an mal n Grashalm oder 5-30 Bäumchen, aber meistens hatten die Grafiker pro Gebiet nur eine Tube Farbe zur Auswahl
und Chars sehen aus als hätte jemand ne Tube Latexöl drüber gekippt, wenn ich n Fetischvideo will geh ich auf einschlägige Seiten und zock kein MMO...

deutlich genug?


----------



## Nahemis (24. September 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> hmm noch nie im Zoo gewesen? tztztz
> 
> jedes Tier hat sein eigenes Gehege/ seinen eigenen angestammten Platz...genau wie in Aion, jeder Mobart steht pro Gebiet in einem abgesteckten Areal, zwar gibts das in anderen MMO´s auch aber in Aion
> ist das verdammt auffällig...blos nich den Mob suchen...
> ...




mmh ich kann mit deiner Argumentation nichts anfangen. Die Gebiete sehen doch sehr schön aus. Hast du dir mal Heiron angesehen oder Theobomos? Und die Grafik in Baluera ist doch hammergut. 

Die Characktere sehen auch sehr schön und detailiert aus.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (24. September 2010)

Zumindest in der A-Note (technische Qualität) fällt WoW absolut durch. Zwar wurd emit WotLK zumindest die Sichtweite angenehm erhöht und ein paar Licht- und Schatteneffekte hinzugefügt aber Polygonanzahl, Texturqualität und dergleichen waren schon 2005 nichts besonderes und sind heute einfach nur unterirdisch. Stellt euch einfach mal nah vor eine Wand in Shattrath und guckt was ihr da vorgesetzt bekommt.

Was die B-Note (künstlerische Qualität) angeht schlägt sich WoW meiner Meinung nach recht gut. Jedoch können auch hier andere Titel (Guild Wars, Aion) locker mithalten, die ebenfalls viel Wert auf Ästhetik legen. Und die unterfüttern ihren jeweiligen Stil dann eben auch mit einer modernen Engine - da kann WoW bei allem Charme einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (24. September 2010)

War am überlegen, ob ich für Age of Conan oder "ein Anderes" stimme, wobei das "Andere" dann Champions Online gewesen wäre, welches zwar nicht hübsch aber durch seine Comicgrafik in dem dazu passendem Setting optisch sehr stimmig und in Lemuria auch ansehnlich ist.

Hab dann abe für AoC gestimmt, da es optisch das Beste ist (dafür leider bei mir technisch nicht, weshalb ich es auch nicht mehr spiele). Dahinter kommt gleich Aion, welches an sich zwar auch schon, aber zu asiatisch ist(die asiatische Vorliebe für kleine süüüße Mädchen, Riesenaugen und Zeugs). NICHT in die engere Auswahl kamen RoM, WAR und WoW, da auf deutsch gesagt alle 3 für das, was sie an Hardware verlangen einfach nur hässlich sind. Wobei WoW mit Abstand die peinlichste Grafik hat. Ok, RoM ist auch nicht besser, aber das ist immerhin Free 2 P(l)ay. WAR gibt an, die matschigen Texturen und wenigen details seien da, damit es in großen SWchlachten nicht ruckelt. Es ruckelt aber trotzdem. HdRO fiel auch aus der Wahl, da es selbst mit DX10 nicht wirklich schön sondern höchstens Mittelmaß ist.

Schade nur, dass man nicht für CO, STO etc. abstimmen kontne, sondern nur für "ein Anderes", aber Andere als die oben in der Umfrage aufgeührten MMOs kennt buffed sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kalanthes (24. September 2010)

Ganz klar Age of Conan. Auch wenn das Spiel schlampig programmiert wurde,muss man die wirklich liebevolle Gestaltung des Gesamtpaketes anerkennen.Das fängt schon bei Kleinigkeiten an,z.B. der Nebel auf den Spawnpunkten,der Schulterblick wenn man auf dem Pferd sitzt und rückwärts trabt,Animationen der Charaktere,Gestaltung der Zonen die vollgestopft mit Gimmicks sind und natürlich Madame Zillos Hüftschwung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerger (24. September 2010)

WoW ist "Technisch" gesehen sehr gut, alles läuft Stabil und meistens Fehlerfrei.
Optisch ist WoW nicht mit anderen MMO´s zu vergleichen da WoW einfach auf einen anderen Grafikstil setzt und diesen kann man auch nicht mit z.B. AoC vergleichen.

Was mich aber am meisten Optisch anspricht ist EVE online oder AoC.
Bei den 2 Spielen kommt einfach die Atmosphäre am besten durch die Grafik rüber und die Welten sehen bei beiden einfach wunderschön aus.

Bei WoW habe ich durch die Grafik nie die Atmosphäre des Spieles vermittelt bekommen (meistens nur durch die schöne Musik) aber die Welt sieht dafür wie aus einem Guss aus.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. September 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> WAR hab ich nie gezockt, weil ich Warhammer an sich(besonders das Miniaturgedöns) für ein Nischenprodukt halte, gespielt von pickeligen Sonderlingen, die lieber ihre silbernen Figürchen polieren statt das weibliche Geschlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das selbe denken viele über MMO-Zocker. Ist wahrscheinlich ein gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (24. September 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> mmh ich kann mit deiner Argumentation nichts anfangen. Die Gebiete sehen doch sehr schön aus. Hast du dir mal Heiron angesehen oder Theobomos? Und die Grafik in Baluera ist doch hammergut.
> 
> Die Characktere sehen auch sehr schön und detailiert aus.



Genau deswegen nennt man es "Subjektiv" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du musst mit meiner Argumentation nichts anfangen können, reicht wenn ich das kann.

zu deiner Frage, hab alles gesehen ausser 2.0 und lv50+ Gebiete, was daran liegt, das Aion (Achtung! Subjektive Meinung einfach Asia-Crap, ist ich steh weder auf Grinder noch auf Quests die mir n halbes/ganzes Level schenken.
Mir sagt das Spiel im ganzen nicht zu weder PvE noch PvP. Und wenn die letzten paar Gebiete um sooooo vieles toller und stimmiger aussehen...na dann ists Pech wenn mich das Spiel nicht bis dorthin trägt ists auch nicht bewertbar.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. September 2010)

Ich denke Final Fantasy 14 ist dahingehend sicher mal nen Blick wert.
Was die Leute hier so beständig für AoC stimmen kann ich nicht verstehen, klar ist es was Leistung angeht ein sehr gut aussehendes Spiel und der Titel hat auch schöne Gegenden zu bieten aber durch gewisse Passagen bzw. Maps von denen man ingesamt nurn 10tel effektiv betreten kann weil das ganze aus Schlauchweg und Schlüchten besteht ist das Spielwelt-technisch nicht gerade toll.

Da finde ich die WoW Welt insgesamt schon besser, eigener Grafikstil, mit den Wettereffekten und allgemein sehr stimmig - wie auch bei AoC - aber hier ist nahezu alles an den Maps auch nutz- bzw. betretbar.

Ragnarok Online fand ich auch gut. Okay, sau häßlich aber verschiedene Gebiete mit entsprechendesn Einflüssen und dazu passenden Gegner und Dungeons ergaben einfach gesamt eine schön aufgebaute welt.


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> Ich mein ja auch jeder stimmt ja für sein lieblings spiel automatsch ab den sons denkt man ja "OH MEIN GOTT wenn ich jetz für das abstimm bin ich ein verrätter und stimme gegen mein lieblingsspiel ab!"



Genau das ist es.
Deshalb machen solche umfragen 0,0000000000% sinn.
einfach total sinnfrei.


----------



## Gromark (24. September 2010)

good old azeroth ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danny V (24. September 2010)

Ich habe bis auf AoC jede der Auswahlmöglichkeiten aktiv gespielt und ich habe für Aion gestimmt! (Y)
Grafisch ist es wohl das beste Spiel, dazu noch die Musik von Aion und man erlebt eine tolle Atmosphäre in Atreia^^


----------



## Bipun (24. September 2010)

final fantasy 14 alles ist liebevoll dargestellt und tritt wow, rein optisch, LOCKER in die tonne


----------



## Soidberg (24. September 2010)

Bis auf Guild Wars hab ich alle gespielt und habe daher für AoC gestimmt.
Low Fantasy, tolle Grafik, düstere Atmosphäre.

Als nächstes kämen dann WAR und HdRO etwa gleich auf.
WAR bessere Grafik, eher Comic-Stil.
HdRO nicht ganz so dolle Grafik aber tolle Atmosphäre.

Bin auf GW2 gespannt, die Qualität der Grafik scheint ja auf AoC-Niveau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beos68 (24. September 2010)

Danny schrieb:


> Ich habe bis auf AoC jede der Auswahlmöglichkeiten aktiv gespielt und ich habe für Aion gestimmt! (Y)
> Grafisch ist es wohl das beste Spiel, dazu noch die Musik von Aion und man erlebt eine tolle Atmosphäre in Atreia^^



Kann mich noch an die selbsame Kampfmusik zu Beginn von Aion im Rift erinnern. Die war so derbe daneben. Ich glaube die haben die wieder rausgepatched weil die so unglaublich schlecht war. Irgendein Techno/Schranz/Trash. Oder gibt es so was immer noch?


----------



## Gothmorg (24. September 2010)

Naja, die Umfrage ist jetzt alles andere als repräsentativ, ne? Wenn Buffed in der Community ca. 20x so viele WoW-Spieler wie Spieler anderer MMOs hat, dann ist es auch kein Wunder, dass alle für WoW voten, auch wenn es eine bunte Gummibärchenwelt ist. Meiner Meinung nach hat diese Umfrage absolut keinen Wert.


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. September 2010)

/sign @Gothmorg - absolut falsche Umfrage

Abgesehen davon wissen das die Buffed Redakteure selber.

WoW führt da alles zusammen in der Welt passt, gegen DAOC ist es ...gähn, HDRO, AION, AOC liegen beisammen -
wobei es die wenigstens Schwächen bis auf ev. asiastisches Setting AION noch vor WoW an der Spitze steht.

Das neue Final Fantasy... muß man abwarten - aber mit der gewohnten aisatischen Programmierkunst wird es auch
vor den europäischen liegen.

Die Umfrage hätte lauten sollen - *Welche Art von neuer MMORPG Welt reizt euch am meisten?

*Also ich fänd das römische Reich ganz nett.


----------



## Ascalonier (25. September 2010)

Rift hat mich was Grafik angeht voll beeindruckt, ich glaube die wollen den  Nextgeneration  MMO raußbringen. AoC,HdRO und Warhammer waren keine Konkurenten für WoW.







http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Storyteller (1. Oktober 2010)

Na klar ist die Umfrage repräsentativ, fast 1.000 User haben abgestimmt. Und zum Thema sinnfrei, natürlich hat sie einen Sinn. Und zwar sagt diese Umfrage klar aus, dass die Mehrheit der buffed-User WoW immer noch am schönsten/stimmigsten findet.

*ABER:* Da sich "nur" 29 Prozent der Befragten für WoW ausgesprochen haben und hier geschätzt wurde, dass 90 Prozent der buffed-User aktiv WoW spielen (und damit auch automatisch Fanboys sind), scheinen wohl rund 61 Prozent der Befragten sehr wohl dazu in der Lage zu sein, über den Tellerrand zu schauen.

Dazu haben sich einige User dazu bekannt, dass sie WoW nicht oder nicht mehr spielen und trotzdem Azeroth - was die Grafik angeht - als das stimmigere Gesamtpaket empfinden. Von solchen Ex- oder Gar-nicht-WoW-Spielern kann man wohl nicht behaupten, sie seien Fanboys.

*Uns ging es allein um die Frage:* Ist den Usern die Technik derart wichtig, dass sie WoW abwatschen? Die Antwort liegt irgendwo zwischen Ja und Nein. Zu meiner Überraschung haben weniger User pro WoW abgestimmt als ich erwartet hatte, WoW-Kritiker in der Redaktion hatten hingegen mit einem anderen Spiel auf Platz Nummer 1 gerechnet.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

Olli-Wan schrieb:


> Und zwar sagt diese Umfrage klar aus, dass die Mehrheit der buffed-User WoW immer noch am schönsten/stimmigsten findet.



Klar, aber das ist halt schon ein wenig so als wenn Du in nem Altenheim fragst was geiler schmeckt: Kukident 3 Phasen Tabs oder Pizza.


----------



## Storyteller (1. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar, aber das ist halt schon ein wenig so als wenn Du in nem Altenheim fragst was geiler schmeckt: Kukident 3 Phasen Tabs oder Pizza.



Dafür haben sich aber überraschend viele buffed-User für ein anderes MMO als WoW entschieden, oder?

Übrigens glaube ich, dass Senioren nicht unbedingt auf den Geschmack von Kukident stehen bzw. Pizza bevorzugen, wenn sie die geschmackliche Wahl haben. ;-)


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

WoW

Auch wenn es grafisch (Ja, Grafik und Optik sind verschiedene Sachen) nicht der Bringer ist, gefällt es mir optisch am besten.

Und um die Flames zu umgehen, ja, ich hab auch andere Spiele aktiv gespielt: Hdro, AoC (mal angetestet), GW.


----------



## Bakual (1. Oktober 2010)

Man müsste wohl die Umfrage so machen dass man gleichzeitig angibt was man spielt, um solche Aussagen wirklich treffen zu können.
Ansonsten haben wir zuviele Unbekannte in der Gleichung :-)

Ich bin aber ebenfalls überrascht dass hier auf buffed sowenig für WoW gestimmt haben. Auch dass sich doch knapp 1000 User ins Allgemeine MMO Forum verirrt haben überrascht mich doch etwas :-)
Wobei wenn ich die Anzahl registrierte User in der Mitgliederliste (ca halbe Million...) anschaue sind 1000 User wieder sehr wenige :-D


----------



## Storyteller (1. Oktober 2010)

Bakual schrieb:


> Man müsste wohl die Umfrage so machen dass man gleichzeitig angibt was man spielt, um solche Aussagen wirklich treffen zu können.
> Ansonsten haben wir zuviele Unbekannte in der Gleichung :-)



Wieso das? Auch WoW-Fanboys und alle anderen WoW-Spieler dürfen die Optik von World of Warcraft für die beste halten dürfen. Uns ging es um eine repräsentative Umfrage in der buffed-Community und die hat stattgefunden.


----------



## Bakual (1. Oktober 2010)

Olli-Wan schrieb:


> Wieso das? Auch WoW-Fanboys und alle anderen WoW-Spieler dürfen die Optik von World of Warcraft für die beste halten dürfen. Uns ging es um eine repräsentative Umfrage in der buffed-Community und die hat stattgefunden.


Ich meinte damit mehr die folgende Aussage von dir:



			
				Olli-Wan schrieb:
			
		

> *ABER:* Da sich "nur" 29 Prozent der Befragten für WoW ausgesprochen haben und hier geschätzt wurde, dass 90 Prozent der buffed-User aktiv WoW spielen (und damit auch automatisch Fanboys sind), scheinen wohl rund 61 Prozent der Befragten sehr wohl dazu in der Lage zu sein, über den Tellerrand zu schauen.



Wir wissen also zB nicht ob die angenommenen 90% stimmen (gefühlsmässig ja, aber faktisch wahrscheinlich nicht). Wir wissen auch nicht ob die 1000 User allesamt nicht WoW-Spieler sind oder ob es die Buffed User einigermassen abbildet oder alles WoW-Spieler sind. Deshalb meinte ich müsste man auch wissen wer welches Spiel spielt um eine Aussage wie 61% der Befragten seien "Über-Tellerrand-Gucker". Möglicherweise waren auch 25% der Abstimmer WoW Spieler die sich ins Allgemeine Forum verrirt hatten - so rein theoretisch :-D

Repräsentativ für die Buffed User (geschweige denn MMO Spieler) ist die Umfrage jedenfalls kaum, auch bei 1000 Usern nicht. Dazu müssten die 1000 User zufällig ausgewählt worden sein, was hier ja nicht passierte. Die Umfrage ist lediglich "repräsentativ" bezogen auf "Buffed User welche das Allgemeine MMO Forum lesen und Polls ausfüllen". Wie weit das die potentiellen User einschränkt sieht man ja schon daran dass von ner geschätzten halben Million User "nur" 1000 sich beteiligten. Das ist ähnlich wie wenn Bild.de ne Onlineumfrage auf ihrem Portal macht und danach in der Bild steht sie hätten ne repräsentative Umfrage gemacht und "Deutschland" ist dieser Meinung :-)

Bei jeder Statistik immer erst gucken wie sie zustande kam :-)


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2010)

Einigen wir uns drauf dass die Umfrage nunmal gemacht wurde, jeder das reininterpretieren darf was er mag (wie im echten Leben halt) und dass es durchaus schon weitaus schwachsinnigere Umfragen in den buffed Foren gab


----------



## Storyteller (1. Oktober 2010)

Bakual schrieb:


> Wir wissen also zB nicht ob die angenommenen 90% stimmen (gefühlsmässig ja, aber faktisch wahrscheinlich nicht). Wir wissen auch nicht ob die 1000 User allesamt nicht WoW-Spieler sind oder ob es die Buffed User einigermassen abbildet oder alles WoW-Spieler sind. Deshalb meinte ich müsste man auch wissen wer welches Spiel spielt um eine Aussage wie 61% der Befragten seien "Über-Tellerrand-Gucker". Möglicherweise waren auch 25% der Abstimmer WoW Spieler die sich ins Allgemeine Forum verrirt hatten - so rein theoretisch :-D



Können wir gerne mal abfragen. Würde mich auch interessieren, welches MMO die buffed-User aktuell hauptsächlich spielen. Gemäß der Zugriffe auf Online-News & -Artikel ist der weitaus überwiegende Teil - wie überraschend - an WoW interessiert. Ich schließe daraus, dass der Bereich um 90 Prozent gar nicht so abwegig ist. Ob die sich aber hier mehrheitlich im allgemeinen Forum herumtreiben... das sei dahingestellt.



Bakual schrieb:


> Repräsentativ für die Buffed User (geschweige denn MMO Spieler) ist die Umfrage jedenfalls kaum, auch bei 1000 Usern nicht. Dazu müssten die 1000 User zufällig ausgewählt worden sein, was hier ja nicht passierte. Die Umfrage ist lediglich "repräsentativ" bezogen auf "Buffed User welche das Allgemeine MMO Forum lesen und Polls ausfüllen". Wie weit das die potentiellen User einschränkt sieht man ja schon daran dass von ner geschätzten halben Million User "nur" 1000 sich beteiligten. Das ist ähnlich wie wenn Bild.de ne Onlineumfrage auf ihrem Portal macht und danach in der Bild steht sie hätten ne repräsentative Umfrage gemacht und "Deutschland" ist dieser Meinung :-)



Da haste Recht, in der Regel starten wir noch eine News auf der Startseite, weshalb deutlich mehr User und ein gemischteres Feld befragt werden.

@Tikume: Darauf können wir uns einigen. ;-)


----------



## Bakual (10. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns drauf dass die Umfrage nunmal gemacht wurde, jeder das reininterpretieren darf was er mag (wie im echten Leben halt) und dass es durchaus schon weitaus schwachsinnigere Umfragen in den buffed Foren gab




Sowieso :-)


----------

